# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  El MAGRAMA comienza el suministro para regadío desde el embalse de San Salvador

## F. Lázaro

18/06/2015 http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...e-san-salvador

*Ha derivado 4 hectómetros cúbicos hacia la zona regable del Canal de Aragón y Cataluña para atender las demandas de esta zona en la que se ha registrado una primavera extremadamente seca. El embalse de San Salvador, cuyas obras han sido ejecutadas por el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, a través de Acuaes, ha requerido una inversión total de 105 millones de euros*

 



La sociedad estatal Aguas de las Cuencas de España (Acuaes) del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente ha iniciado ya el suministro de agua desde el embalse de San Salvador a los regantes de la zona regable del Canal de Aragón y Cataluña.

Desde el pasado 2 de junio se han suministrado 4 hectómetros cúbicos, lo que permitirá atender las necesidades de agua de esta zona tras una primavera que se ha caracterizado por ser extremadamente seca.

Este primer suministro a la zona regable del Canal de Aragón y Cataluña está incluido dentro de la fase 2 de llenado del embalse, que, a su vez, contempla una subfase de vaciado, que está previsto realizar en agosto y septiembre y que podría aprovecharse, como ha ocurrido en esta ocasión, para atender demandas de riego. 

El avanzado estado de las obras y el cumplimiento anticipado del plan de llenado ha permitido atender las necesidades de los regantes dos meses antes de lo previsto.
Caracteríticas del embalse

El embalse de San Salvador, cuyas obras han sido ejecutadas por el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, a través de Acuaes, ha requerido una inversión total de 105 millones de euros.

Con una capacidad de 136 hectómetros cúbicos, el embalse atenderá las demandas de 22.400 hectáreas y mejorará la dotación de riego del Canal de Aragón y Cataluña, de los 5.304 m³/ha actuales hasta los 6.800 m³/ha.

San Salvador es una presa de materiales sueltos, de sección trapecial, con una altura sobre cimientos de 51 m y un ancho de coronación de 8 m. El proyecto incluye además la ejecución de dos diques laterales y uno de protección, la obra de alimentación de agua al embalse, así como la estación de bombeo para derivación de caudales al canal de Zaidín y la tubería de suministro por gravedad a la acequia de Esplús. 

Esta tubería supone una optimización de la explotación del embalse desde el punto de vista energético al permitir suministrar agua de riego por gravedad a 7.000 hectáreas.

El proceso de llenado del embalse se inició el 4 de noviembre de 2013, e incluía tres fases: la primera, de 35 hm³ de volumen, se extendió hasta junio del 2014; la segunda, de 75 hm³ adicionales, se ha desarrollado entre noviembre de 2014 y abril de 2015; la tercera fase, que supondrá el llenado completo (136 hm³ en total), se desarrollará entre noviembre de 2015 y junio de 2016.

----------

Jonasino (25-jun-2015),Varanya (07-jul-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Una decisión inteligente

----------

